# Rare Toro Gas Power Shovel



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought some of the forum members would like a photo of my neighbor's latest Power Shovel that he got off craigslist. What makes this one so unique is that besides the RARE wheel kit, it has the ULTRA RARE optional triangle shape handle. I knew that these were available, but I did not think that they were ever sold. 
My neighbor now has three gas power shovels which makes a total of six between both of us. 
Power shovels were made from 1983-1985. All six of ours were made in 1983!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Almost like the old Toro Snow Pups!!!


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re Toro Power Shovel*

True, both are 14 inches wide, but the power shovel engine turns at 7,800-8800 RPM where the snow pup is 4100-4500 depending which year of manufacturing. At least twice the throwing distance. I have used both.


----------



## Motoscoot37 (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anybody have any spare parts for these little gas powered snow shovels thanks Peter


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

These gas powered shovels are pretty rare. Toro only produced them in a short time. I don't think finding spare parts is going to be easy. I tried finding a complete unit in my area but no luck.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree that finding parts will be almost impossible, so finding a parts machine may be your only option.

You rarely see them for sale, but 3 weeks ago one popped up for sale, but sold quickly $40.00). It even had the rare handle and wheel option.









2 Stroke Toro Power Shovel for Sale in Southern Ontario


This is not mine, but I do have one and they are a neat little oddball machine. They were only made for 2 years (83 and 84 I think) and have quite the following. This one appears to have the very rare wheel and handle kit...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Motoscoot37 (Dec 5, 2020)

thats What I’m looking for a parts unit and I thought maybe the guy with three and his neighbor might have a parts unit


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Motoscoot37 said:


> thats What I’m looking for a parts unit and I thought maybe the guy with three and his neighbor might have a parts unit





Motoscoot37 said:


> Does anybody have any spare parts for these little gas powered snow shovels thanks Peter


Sorry, my neighbor and I don't have a parts Power Shovel. We are both looking for one that has maybe a damaged engine so we could use the rest for parts. The only parts we have are paddle rotors and scraper bars which still are available from Toro.


----------

